

Europe's answer to 'attack on free speech' is greater Internet censorship - y0ghur7_xxx
http://www.zdnet.com/article/europes-answer-to-terror-attacks-on-free-speech-is-to-double-down-on-internet-censorship/

======
higherpurpose
If I would've been a "Je Suis Charlie" person, right now I'd feel pretty
cheated and disgusted, because I would first think that I'm marching against
_attacks on free speech_ , only to find out later that my march is used as an
excuse to crack down on online speech.

I do not agree with speech that incites violence, but does anyone really think
these governments will _only_ stop at censoring that kind of content? How many
times do we have to be proven wrong about this?

As for UK, the worst offender regarding this, it's the same government that
arrested Miranda, the partner of a journalist, over "terrorism charges". Maybe
next they'll arrest OTR developers for being "terrorist sympathizers" and
creating "circumvention tools" against their new surveillance laws. UK will
soon stop being a safe country to visit for anyone who works in security
(although Skype developers will probably get a free pass - they're part of the
"good guys").

